

What online language translator do you use? - albertcardona

I frequently need to translate chunks of text from other languages, mostly German, to English.<p>Google translation is ok if one has enough context. But results are often hilarious. For example, the following text:<p>"Bitte überschreiten Sie die Upload-Limite von 1 MB pro Dokument nicht! Es können sonst Upload-Probleme auftreten."<p>... was translated to:<p>"Please exceed your upload limit of 1 MB per document, it can otherwise upload problems."<p>Are there any online translators out there better than Google's?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
My wife proof-reads and copy edits professional translations. She and those
producing the translations have tried pretty much every system they could get
access to, and Google is pretty close to the best they tried.

It works much better if you use only very short sentences. Very short. Few
adjectives, no connectives, only have a subject, object and verb in some
order. The shorter (but grammatically correct!) the better.

